
Books that influenced Clojure, in no particular order (Rich Hickey) - adambyrtek
http://www.amazon.com/lm/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1
======
vegai
"Programming Clojure" influenced Clojure? Most impressive.

